# Help with a Starrett Level



## Splat (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got a Starrett 98-8 level in excellent condition however there's something amiss. The markings on the vial are seemingly off-centered. It may be hard to tell but in the picture they appear to be shifted ever so slightly to the left.  Should they be perfectly centered? Am I going crazy or already there? 




PS, now that I'm looking at it on the PC monitor it may be that the  metal cover/housing may be shaped slightly differently on the right-hand  side, giving the appearance that the marks are off-centered. Whaddaya  think?


----------



## bvd1940 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks OK to me but what do I know. Main thing the vial is not loose and you can dial it in for a consistent reading.)


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks to me like the marks are centered on the vial, it's the bubble that's offset. Appears that the level was not actually level when you took the photo. Maybe the optical illusion thing is making it tough.

On a second, closer look, the vial might be shifted slightly in the cylinder, but it is very slight.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2013)

Set it on a flat surface. check the reading, Then turn it 180 deg. If it reads the same you are good to go.


----------



## Splat (Apr 7, 2013)

I know how to check/calibrate it and yep, the bubble's off because I just started leveling the lathe. The markings are slightly off centered but I decided it's the shape of the metal "window" or cutout itself that is slightly different at the ends which is why it looks the way it does. Turns out I may have a friend-of-a-friend who's also got a 98-8 so I'm waiting for him to get back to me about bringing mine over to check his against mine.


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 8, 2013)

could be that the vial is not centered in the casting. As long as you tuned the level, it shouldn't have any effect on it's accuracy.


----------



## Splat (Apr 8, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> could be that the vial is not centered in the casting. As long as you tuned the level, it shouldn't have any effect on it's accuracy.



Thanks Sharon. I think it's just how the metal casing was cut. The level does seem to be calibrated from my testing. I started putzing around yesterday just seeing how far out of level the lathe is. It's actually not that bad as of now. I'm going to wait to finish refurbing the headstock and get it back onto the lathe before I do any real leveling.


----------

